# Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Diablo 3 vs. Sacred 2)



## Administrator (21. Juli 2008)

*Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Diablo 3 vs. Sacred 2)*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

omg der Hype hat gewirkt, 80% lol!


----------



## Worrel (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 21.07.2008 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> omg der Hype hat gewirkt, 80% lol!


Da brauchte kein Hype zu wirken, Diablo 2 hab ich monatelang gespielt, Sacred hab ich mir als Budget geholt, aber nie länger als einen Abend gespielt, bevor ich es wieder aufgegeben hatte.


----------



## firewalker2k (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Jup, selbst ohne "Hype" oder sonstige Informationen außer der Ankündigung an sich würde das Ergebnis sicherlich sehr ähnlich ausfallen


----------



## SoSchautsAus (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Diablo 3 vs. Sacred 2)*

Wovon soll ich diese Entscheidung abhängig machen? Von den Qualitäten der Vorgänger? Mal abgesehen davon, dass D3 wahrscheinlich erst viiiiel später erscheinen wird als S2, würde ich mir das bessere der beiden Spiele kaufen, nicht das mit dem klingenderen Namen oder dem besseren Vorgänger. Alles andere wäre unlogisch. 

SSA


----------



## Sash1986 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Diablo 3 vs. Sacred 2)*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 21.07.2008 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wovon soll ich diese Entscheidung abhängig machen? Von den Qualitäten der Vorgänger? Mal abgesehen davon, dass D3 wahrscheinlich erst viiiiel später erscheinen wird als S2, würde ich mir das bessere der beiden Spiele kaufen, nicht das mit dem klingenderen Namen oder dem besseren Vorgänger. Alles andere wäre unlogisch.
> 
> SSA



Seh ich persönlich anders. D3: Ja, wenns gut ist. (Abhängig von gelesenen Tests) Sacred2: Nöö. (Unabhängig von den gelesenen Tests)


----------



## Horschti001 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Diablo 3 vs. Sacred 2)*



> Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?



Sacred 2

Grund: Es erscheint *eher*.


----------



## Blade59 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Diablo 3 vs. Sacred 2)*

tja, die erscheinungsdaten liegen sooo weit auseinander, daher "hinkt" dieser pollvergleich doch erheblich.


----------



## Vordack (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Diablo 3 vs. Sacred 2)*

Diablo 2 würde ich mir auf jeden Fall zulegen, da alle diablo Teile bis jetzt gut waren.

Sacred werde ich mir erst ausleihen bevor ichs mir kaufe da ich den ersten Teil scheisse fand.


----------



## SirThalys (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Diablo 3 vs. Sacred 2)*

Ich werde mir vermutlich auch Diablo 3 kaufen, aber dazu ist bisher quasi nichts bekannt und die Firmenpolitik von Blizzard bewegt sich in ziemlich unsymphatischen Terrain, weswegen ich da sehr argwöhnisch mit den Augen blinzel, wenn ich diesen Namen lese. Ascaron hingegen hat mit Sacred 2 eine Revolution im MP Bereich vor (in andere Spiele joinen) und geht innovative Wege. Für mich ein absoluter Top Titel, der so ziemlich alles wegfegen wird, sollte es alles klappen wie geplant.

Erstmal steht Sacred 2 an, ob Diablo 3 sich durchsetzt wird sich zeigen. Diablo 3 wird vieles, nur eines mit Sicherheit nicht - den Erwartungen der Fans gerecht.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Diablo 3 vs. Sacred 2)*

Die Frage an sich allein ist schon blasphemie......D3 natürlich


----------



## kitiara (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Diablo 3 vs. Sacred 2)*

*Sacred 2* natürlich! Teil 1 spiel ich noch heute.
D2 spiel ich seit einer Woche das erste (  ) Mal, find ich gut, aber Sacred 1 ist besser imho   .


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Diablo 3 vs. Sacred 2)*

Diablo3 natuerlich. Der Hype moege beginnen!


----------



## firewalker2k (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Diablo 3 vs. Sacred 2)*



			
				SirThalys am 24.07.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ascaron hingegen hat mit Sacred 2 eine Revolution im MP Bereich vor *(in andere Spiele joinen)* und geht innovative Wege.



Was für Revolutionen? Und wie ist das mit dem fettmarkierten gemeint?


----------



## Mothman (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Diablo 3 vs. Sacred 2)*



			
				firewalker2k am 25.07.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> SirThalys am 24.07.2008 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man soll angeblich jederzeit in Multiplayer "umswitchen" können, glaube ich. Also so ähnlich, wie bei TDU (?). Du spielst deinen Singleplayer-Char und kannst einzelen Quests aber auch im Team lösen (oder so ähnlich). Also es wird nicht streng getrennt zwischen MP und SP. Aber sicher bin ich mir da leider nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Diablo 3 vs. Sacred 2)*

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, werden die Fragen zum Multiplayer in diesem Video von AreaGames angesprochen und erklärt von einem "offiziellen".

Video anschauen lohnt sich, man erfährt einige interessante Details, aber auch einen ersten Blick auf die Konsolenversion ( PS3 & 360 ).


----------



## BigBond007 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Diablo 3 vs. Sacred 2)*

ja, eigentlich würde ich ja beide kaufen. nur da man nur eins wählen kann schwimm ich mal gegen den stom


----------



## RaceWizard (17. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Diablo 3 vs. Sacred 2)*

Hi, hab auch mal für Sacred 2 gestimmt.
Zum einen wird es eher erscheinen und Sacred 2 wird es für die Xbox360 sowie PS3 geben.
Für Diablo 3 muss ich erst meinen Mac aufrüsten und das wird nicht billig.
Deshalb erstmal Sacred 2 auf der Games Convention zocken und dann weitersehen...


----------



## Mourning-Blade (18. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Diablo 3 vs. Sacred 2)*



			
				Sash1986 am 22.07.2008 06:28 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 21.07.2008 23:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




--->  Sinn?


----------

